# ice chains



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I see a lot of questions at different forums about chains so I thought I'd share wome info on a set of chains we just got. They are "OVAKO" brand ice chains, made in Norway. They are carbide studded ice chains, and get a terrific grip. We use them on our loader tractor that has to run every day to feed round bales, rain or shine. Until ;ately we've had a lot of ice on the hill down into our cow yard, and the tractor comes up out without ever spinning a wheel!! At the dealers here they run around $850 for 16.9-28 tires (the size on our loader) but we got this set used for $200. They are like new, we lucked out!!!
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=28823a30-56e5-2e7a-3dff-2cc6745d58e3&size=lg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Those are some serious looking chains, but not at $850 for new.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice set of chains !!!!! They are not only heavy duty, if you'll notice the construction, they are designed to not only help in forward or reverse but also they keep from slipping sideways. For serious work on ice and hills you about got to have them, or similar......


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *I see a lot of questions at different forums about chains so I thought I'd share wome info on a set of chains we just got. They are "OVAKO" brand ice chains, made in Norway. They are carbide studded ice chains, and get a terrific grip. We use them on our loader tractor that has to run every day to feed round bales, rain or shine. Until ;ately we've had a lot of ice on the hill down into our cow yard, and the tractor comes up out without ever spinning a wheel!! At the dealers here they run around $850 for 16.9-28 tires (the size on our loader) but we got this set used for $200. They are like new, we lucked out!!!
> *


Wow! I have never quite seen anything like that before! Talk about tearing up a road? Try driving that thing down the road! 
Glad you got a great deal --- How much ice do you have to deal with? The first time I ever saw an iced over lake was last year when I went up for Christmas in Massachusetts. (wife's home state) ---- strange feeling --- walking on water! 

Andy


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Argee, they are pricey but that is Canadian $ too so x by .75 to get American$. Also like PeteNM said for serious ice they are the answer!! And they travel well on the road.

Andy, for us a "warm" winter gives the most ice, and this year has been relatively warm. It's hovered around 28-30 deg F today, supposed to go up to 45+ tomorrow!! Rain on Tuesday, and will get cooler later in the week. That's where the ice comes in. We live on a hill, and with so much water in the ground, it runs constantly and freezes, runs over top and freezes again. It was quite warm Chrismas eve and Christmas day, but is making ice again. Before it thawed we had a good 8" on the drive way into the cow yard, and will soon have that much again! This is a shot of the drive way before the thaw. We could navigate through here with out spinning even with a round bale on the loader!!
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=54cd1f7d-1cb7-7327-7250-158e5a93dec8&size=lg>

It's hard to tell in 2D, but there is a good 6ft rise in elevation in that short run up to the gate way.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dave:

I was looking at those chains at the Tractor Show in Moncton. Out of curiosity I asked for a price, and got sat back on me butt!

So I asked em - what's in them chains - diamonds? wow, they was expensive. $800.00 plus tax and shipping FOB Halifax for chains to fit Ellie-Mae.

Glad I found used chains cheaper, cause I could never afford them! Bet they work good too and you know the hill I have to climb! There is 12 foot difference in elevation over 175 of driveway from the shop to the road.....

-24 here in Dieppe this morning and getting colder. Not much wind though!

Does anyone discuss implements for slightly smaller tractors but bigger than lawn and garden tractors here? Or is it just for the big boys?

Cheers


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook291 _
> *Does anyone discuss implements for slightly smaller tractors but bigger than lawn and garden tractors here? Or is it just for the big boys? *


If it goes on a tractor, we'll discuss it!!!! We are after all, Tractorforum.com :lmao:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I expect the price is because of the labour involved in making these chains. The studs are carbide rod, welded to each link, 2 on each. They sure do rock for ice though!!
Speaking of ice, sorry I have been rather absent the last few days, CEO is a way and I'm holding down the fort alone. We've had serious cold here, as Spook291 mentioned, and have had a lot of water trouble (frozen) in our barn. Winter is kickin my a$$!:lmao:


Spook, this forum (General Implements), would actually be a good spot to post your wagon drawings, etc.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok, well, I already posted em over on the Farmall IH board, but I guess I can do it here too. Seeing as it is on my clipboard, all I have to do is paste it right?

I have a feeling that this will be a good place to post the drawings for the hiller as well.....

So here goes nothin' ....:

Well finally I think I am done with the drawings. I sure hope you all like them. Been working at it for quite a while now.

I really would like your feedback on the page layout, the narrative and of course the drawings/design. If there are any improvements, please, do not hesitate to let me know.

You can find the plans for the Logging Wagon at the Manual Server by clicking on Implement and Part Sketches, then of course Rudi's Log Wagon.

I have included the link here as well:

http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/Sketches or Plans/Implements/Rudi's Log Wagon/index.html

Thanks for being so patient!

Cheers


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

partsman, you got a MONSTER deal on that set of chains! :thumbsup: Wish I could find a used set for that price. Just in case anyone was interested in a set of chains; here is the cheapest place I have found to buy them.

Tractor Tire Chains


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *partsman, you got a MONSTER deal on that set of chains! :thumbsup: Wish I could find a used set for that price. Just in case anyone was interested in a set of chains; here is the cheapest place I have found to buy them.
> 
> Tractor Tire Chains  *


I have used Tirechain .com a few times and they are AWSOME. It is nice to deal with a GOOD company. Sadly, there are not to meny out there.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Not just the labor*



> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *I expect the price is because of the labor involved in making these chains. The studs are carbide rod, welded to each link, 2 on each. They sure do rock for ice though!!
> *


The price of carbide isn't cheap nether and yes carbide cuts metal so ice isn't nothing for it.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It's funny, I've been thinking about this thread because of my traction troubles of late.:smiles:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Spook, thanks buddy!!:friends: 

Chief, definetly a bargain. Got another set on an M we bought this summer too, sold that set though. Had nothing with 38" tires we needed chains for.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you ever come across a set of carbide chains for 27x8.5-15 Front R4 43x16-20 Rear R4 tires, I would be interested. Maybe sometime in the future. I need to get mine out more and use it to see if I really need them.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *If you ever come across a set of carbide chains for 27x8.5-15 Front R4 43x16-20 Rear R4 tires, I would be interested. Maybe sometime in the future. I need to get mine out more and use it to see if I really need them. *



OK, you can email me, address in my sig line, and I'll add it to my electronic wish list. I keep a file of that kind of thing.:friends:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are chains of much help in mud?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Chief, they can be, depending on the type of mud/ ground you are talking about. If it's just plain muck with a hard bottom, then yes, they will make quite a difference. If you mean a real deap mud hole or swamp, they won't really be very helpful, you'll still sink out of sight.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

partsman, my reason for asking is that the soil can get pretty gumbo-mucky around these parts and I was thinking that the chains would just load up with muck and not be much help.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*for mud*

You want to use double ring chains.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Actually for mud I'd think that regular ladder chains would work just fine.


----------

